# 1988 200 SX coupe



## davidef1001 (8 mo ago)

Looking for right side vertical trunk trim panel and how to remove the plastic retainers used to hold it in place. I broke my panel trying to remove it .
My car has 33K miles and I just started it after sitting for 9 months. Gasoline leaked out of the area by the right (passenger side) rear of the gas tank. Perhaps something (pressure?) caused this leakage - because it did not repeat itself after opening the gas cap and then re-starting the car.. Any thoughts on what might be happening?My email is [email protected]
Finally does anyone know how to contact the Club-S12 forum. I used to be a member but can't log in or re-register.
Thank you,
david mandel


----------

